# Sending in my zippo lighter and asking for a pipe insert.



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a zippo lighter that i have been using for about a month and i want to get a pipe lighter but don't feel like dropping another 25$ on a new zippo that i really don't need.

So i plan to send my current zippo (with nothing wrong with it) and ask for a pipe insert and i know zippo does this but i have a few questions.

1. Do i have to use a USPS box or can i use my own box.
2.Will it still be windproof with the big hole in the middle of the chimney.

Thanks guys just need to know.


----------



## bullofspadez (Jul 27, 2011)

I'd say a padded first class envelope with tracking should do the trick.

Second, I've only used zippo's when I smoked cigs, I don't think I would want that taste going through my pipe tobacco(but I am sure plenty are used). But I would guess that it would be a bit less windproof with the hole in it. I know they make butane drop ins that are either a torch or BIC style(with a pipe hole). I have one of the torch one's for cigar lighting. I am thinking about another for the pipe, and have plenty of zippo's to accommodate the drop ins. And the refilling is easy.


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

Fordun said:


> I have a zippo lighter that i have been using for about a month and i want to get a pipe lighter but don't feel like dropping another 25$ on a new zippo that i really don't need.
> 
> So i plan to send my current zippo (with nothing wrong with it) and ask for a pipe insert and i know zippo does this but i have a few questions.
> 
> ...


Or, you could buy a KGM Vektor butane pipe insert for your Zippo. They work great, don't dry out and add no taste to your smokes.

Go on Ebay and search "butane pipe insert". Including shipping, it'll set you back $13.75 and is well worth the money.

Mine's in my pocket right now.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

Fordun said:


> I have a zippo lighter that i have been using for about a month and i want to get a pipe lighter but don't feel like dropping another 25$ on a new zippo that i really don't need.
> 
> So i plan to send my current zippo (with nothing wrong with it) and ask for a pipe insert and i know zippo does this but i have a few questions.
> 
> ...


It doesn't retain the same windproof qualities but remains fairly wind resistant.


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

bullofspadez said:


> I'd say a padded first class envelope with tracking should do the trick.
> 
> Second, I've only used zippo's when I smoked cigs, *I don't think I would want that taste going through my pipe tobacco*(but I am sure plenty are used). But I would guess that it would be a bit less windproof with the hole in it. I know they make butane drop ins that are either a torch or BIC style(with a pipe hole). I have one of the torch one's for cigar lighting. I am thinking about another for the pipe, and have plenty of zippo's to accommodate the drop ins. And the refilling is easy.


The new fluid in the black can is MUCH better in terms of imparting a taste into the tobacco. I can't detect ant taste from it.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I live about 30 minutes from the Zippo factory. I actually just went for the tour last month. They receive a bunch of padded envelopes, so no need to search for a box if you don't already have one.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Like others have said a padded envelope with delivery confirmation and insurance is the way to go. I did this last year and the total cost was about $4 to ship it to them. There is a slow turn around but not too bad. Just be sure to insert a letter stating that you would like the pipe insert and your return address. I have been very happy with my insert.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nick S. said:


> The new fluid in the black can is MUCH better in terms of imparting a taste into the tobacco. I can't detect ant taste from it.


+1 on this. The "new" fluid is virtually tasteless, just spin the flint-wheel, count to 3 then light. One notable difference however, is that the new stuff "evaporates" faster - you'll have to fill up more often. However, a bead of vaseline along the insert->case seam after a fill stops that misbehavior.

As for wind proofing, I found zero difference vs the traditional zippo insert chimney. And zippo is really good with their warrantee, just mail it in with a tracking number and they will return it in a reasonable time. Don't forget a note with your ADDRESS and the request for a pipe insert.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Honestly, I find that mine is MORE resistant with the pipe insert. I used to use the normal insert as a pipe lighter and compared to the actual pipe insert, it works WAY better in the wind.


----------



## Fordun (Apr 30, 2011)

Alright yesterday i bought a zippo at my local mall and today im going to run down to the post office and ship it out so how does this sound.

Its in a small Zippo Brand box like this one



With a note on top of the Zippo inside the box saying "The hinges are loose (They really are for some reason) and i would like a replacement Pipe insert." along with my name,address,and Email.

Im going to ship it in a flat rate box...so is there anything else to do?


----------

